# wvdial e problema connessione 56k dopo aggiornamento.

## Slayer86

Dopo circa due mesi che non potevo aggiornare il sitema ieri ho fatto un corposo aggiornamento alla fine del quale mi son ritrovato con 94 file di configurazione da aggiornare... bene ho aggiornato pure quelli stando attento a non toccare quelli da me modificati per il bluetooth,risparmio energetico ecc... solo che ora non va più il mio modem usb trust con chip conexant!!! Utilizzo (e utilizzavo prima) dei driver OEM compilati a mano da sorgente... e fino a ieri andava tutto che era un piacere (certe volte mi taglierei le mani  :Rolling Eyes:  ) vi posto l'output del comando wvdial:

```
--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.60

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

ATZ

OK

--> Sending: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

OK

--> Modem initialized.

Segmentation fault

```

sono giunto alla conclusione che il problema debba essere di uno dei 94 file di configurazione sostituiti in quanto il kernel è sempre lo stesso, il modem funziona , i dirver si installano ed interfacciano con il modem correttamente e sia wvdial che gnome-ppp non dovrebbero essere stati aggiornati ieri... spero mi possiate aiutare!! ciao

----------

## Tigerwalk

non sono sicuro, ma "segmentation fault" mi fa pensare ad un problema di software di interfaccia che non riesce a partire. Hai provato un revdep-rebuild per vedere se le librerie sono a posto? Io proverei pure a ricompilare wvdial e gnome-ppp...

----------

## Slayer86

Si ho sia riemerso wvdial e gnome-ppp sia lanciato revdep-rebuild...

In effetti sembrerebbe che il problema siano i driver però quando lancio da gnome-ppp (o da wvdial) il comando per identificare il modem va tutto liscio...

Come faccio a disinstallare wvdial e gnome-ppp e tutte le relative dipendenze?

----------

## federico

Potrebbe essere qualcosa che a a che fare con ppp, perche' mi sa che ti "segfaulta" proprio quando dovrebbe attivare quello. Se i driver o wvdial fossero bislacchi penso non arriverebbe a fare il detect del modem.

Fede

----------

## Slayer86

allora quasi sicuramente è ppp e quasi sicuramente è un file di /etc che ho aggiornato...

come faccio...non posso reinstallare tutto solo per una cavolata simile!

----------

## lucapost

Se vuoi provare una strada a mio avviso più elegante (la gentoo-way   :Cool:  !) , rimuovi wvdial e dipendenze varie, riemergi ppp e segui questo link.

----------

## Slayer86

INtanto grazie lucapost!!! Io ci provo... spero di riuscire...(mmh...gentoo-way suona bene  :Very Happy:  )!

----------

## Slayer86

Immagino tu abbia visto questo c'è un pezzo che riporto:

 *Quote:*   

>  If you want to disable the annoying modem speaker, you can do this:
> 
> 'OK' 'ATQ0 M0 V1 E1 DT\T'
> 
> 

 

forse può interessarti...

cmq ho fatto tutto come te poi lancio lo scrept e... come faccio a far partire la connessione??? se deve partire da sola non va anche se il comando sembrerebbe andare a buon fine... questo ci riporterebbe a problemi di interfacciamento del modem ma i driver dovrebbero essere installati...

----------

## lucapost

si grazie avevo già visto, comunque per il tuo problema puoi postare il chipset del modem? lo vedi con lsusb...

----------

## Slayer86

sorry doppio post!Last edited by Slayer86 on Wed Jan 09, 2008 8:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Slayer86

ID 145f:0106 questo è il mio modem, con chip conexant, per interfacciarlo uso dei driver hsf oem prodotti da dell fino a prima dell'aggiornmento andava tutto  e non riesco a capire dov'è il problema perchè l'installazione dei driver viene portata a termine e sia wvdial che gnome-ppp lo riconoscievano senza problemi solo che poi si bloccavano... ppp d'altro canto sembrerebbe andare perchè quando lancio lo scrept non mi da errori...

----------

## lucapost

controlla i moduli del kernel, io li ho così:

```
~> zcat /proc/config.gz |grep PPP 

CONFIG_PPP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MPPE=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

# CONFIG_PPPOL2TP is not set
```

----------

## Slayer86

Allora si stanno verificando cose alquanto (per me...) inspiegabili... Ho configurato lo script e l'ho messo in avvio automatico... bene ora da ubuntu funziona che è una meraviglia!!! da gento chiaramente no... forse però comincio a capire un pochino di cose... solo che non capisco perchè se io aggiungo lo script nel runlevel di default di gentoo parte anche con ubuntu (le partizioni di boot sono la stessa probabilmente è per quello)... con ubuntu finalmente funziona networkmanager e non ho più bisogno di wvdial ne di gnome-ppp(che secondo me è orribile  :Confused:  ) ... in gentoo networkmanager non riesco proprio a farlo andare... se io aggiungo la USE flag networkmanager poi come faccio ad aggiornare il sistema?? emerge -N world non fa nulla (è importante che cominci a familiarizzare con sta roba altrimenti continuerò a fare casini ogni volta...) poi altra cosa (e forse questa è la chiave per risolvere il problema...)l'altro giorno mi ha fatto un update di ppp (ma guarda un po') ed ora è alla versione 2.4.4-r14 vorrei tornare alla 2.4.4-r9 che poi è la stessa che uso in ubuntu come faccio? ho già scaricato l'ebuild ma non riesco a metterlo in portage...

```
CONFIG_PPP=y

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=y

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=y

CONFIG_PPP_MPPE=y

CONFIG_PPPOE=y

```

questa è la mia configurazione dovrebbe andare bene dato che da quando andava ad adesso non ho toccato nulla

EDIT: per gli ebuild fuori portage ho risolto!!! incrocio le dita che dopo aver riportato ppp alla vecchia versione vada tutto!!!

----------

## randomaze

 *Slayer86 wrote:*   

> Ho configurato lo script e l'ho messo in avvio automatico... bene ora da ubuntu funziona che è una meraviglia!!! da gento chiaramente no... forse però comincio a capire un pochino di cose... solo che non capisco perchè se io aggiungo lo script nel runlevel di default di gentoo parte anche con ubuntu (le partizioni di boot sono la stessa probabilmente è per quello)...

 

Mi sa che hai capito ma lo hai esposto (dannatamente) male oppure ti è sfuggito qualcosa.

I runlevel di gentoo sono un astrazione virtuale dei runlevel normali unix. Dubito fortemente che ubuntu sia in grado di avviare qualcosa dei runlevel di gentoo, a meno di grandi smanettamenti e sbattimenti.

La partizione di boot, nel 99.9% dei casi contiene solamente i kernel ed, eventualmente i ramdisk di start... ma non mi risulta che ci siano alcunchè relativo ai runlevel (a meno di enormi smanettamenti e sbattimenti...)

Sei sicuro che lo script di avvio del ppp in ubuntu non sia avanzato da precedenti tentativi?

----------

## Slayer86

Ed infatti ho detto una cazzata!!! Mi sto ricoglionendo...non mi ricordavo di aver attivato come servizio,in ubuntu, networkmanagere...non centra nulla gentoo... nel mio precedente post mi stavo chiedendo se una cosa del genere fosse possibilie per chè mi aembrava unacosa assolutamente assurda!!!!

Cmq scusate per la castroneria  :Embarassed: 

edit: ho anche notizie pessime(per me...) anche tornando alla vecchia versione di ppp non è cambiato nulla!!!

----------

## Slayer86

allora notavo una cosa strana...

quando lancio net.ppp0 in pratica dvrebbero essere lanciati netmount,dhcdbd,networkmanager...

dovrebbero perchè in realta dopo il comando non risultano attivi... 

tuttavia se provo a dare il comando "/etc/init.d/NetworkManager start" prima lancia net.ppp0 poi mi da un messaggio di warning che dice:

 *Quote:*   

> WARNING: NetworkManager is scheduled to start when net.ppp0 has started.

 

ma poi non è cmq attivo... insomma sembra che net.ppp0 non riesca a lanciare tutto ciò che dovrebbe...

----------

## crisandbea

 *Slayer86 wrote:*   

> ID 145f:0106 questo è il mio modem, con chip conexant, per interfacciarlo uso dei driver hsf oem prodotti da dell fino a prima dell'aggiornmento andava tutto  e non riesco a capire dov'è il problema perchè l'installazione dei driver viene portata a termine e sia wvdial che gnome-ppp lo riconoscievano senza problemi solo che poi si bloccavano... ppp d'altro canto sembrerebbe andare perchè quando lancio lo scrept non mi da errori...

 

devi reinstallare i driver conexant.

tutto il resto dovrebbe andare bene.

ciauz

----------

## Slayer86

ormai non si contano più le volte che ho reinstallato i driver...ho pure provato la versione a 14.4k che c'è in portage ma nulla da fare!!!

----------

## crisandbea

 *Slayer86 wrote:*   

> ormai non si contano più le volte che ho reinstallato i driver...ho pure provato la versione a 14.4k che c'è in portage ma nulla da fare!!!

 

io ti direi di disinstallarli tutti, e di seguire questa  guida

 scaricando i driver dal sito della conexant.

io lo uso senza problemi da sempre, nonostante tutti i vari aggiornamenti fatti.

ciauz

----------

## Slayer86

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *Slayer86 wrote:*   ormai non si contano più le volte che ho reinstallato i driver...ho pure provato la versione a 14.4k che c'è in portage ma nulla da fare!!! 
> 
> io ti direi di disinstallarli tutti, e di seguire questa  guida
> 
>  scaricando i driver dal sito della conexant.
> ...

 

Intanto ti ringrazio... nel link che mi hai dato dice di dare il comando hsfconfig --uninstall che io non ho mai usato proverò subito!!!

per quanto riguarda i driver quelli che si scaricano dal sito della conexant dovrebbero essere a 14.4kb e se vuoi andare a 56kb devi pagare!!! Sarà possibile che uno paga per avere l'hardware e poi deve pagare per avere il software per, oltretutto, andare ad una velocità ridicola al giorno d'oggi!!!! Poi la beffa più grande è che devi pagare i driver per un sistema operativo open source quindi contro ogni filosofia del sitema su cui li usi!!! Non so se tu hai pagato per i driver ma io continuerò ad usare quelli oem dell che funzionavano(  :Crying or Very sad:  )perfettamente...

ps... non ce l'ho assolutamente con te sia ben chiaro ma ce l'ho in primis con la telecom che non si degna di dare una copertura adsl degna di un paese sviluppato e con sti co***oni della conexant!!!

----------

## crisandbea

 *Slayer86 wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*    *Slayer86 wrote:*   ormai non si contano più le volte che ho reinstallato i driver...ho pure provato la versione a 14.4k che c'è in portage ma nulla da fare!!! 
> 
> io ti direi di disinstallarli tutti, e di seguire questa  guida
> 
>  scaricando i driver dal sito della conexant.
> ...

 

uso quelli free della conexant, ovviamente non uso il 56k tutti i giorni, ma solo in rare occasioni,  per quanto concerne quelli che dici tu della dell, a quanto vedo sono un pò vecchiotti ovvero 2004.  correggimi se sbaglio. quindi prova magari con quelli che ti ho detto io.

ciauz

----------

## Slayer86

forse ho scovato il problema...(lo so che rileggendo la discussione questa cosa l'ho già detta 4 o 5 volte però fore questa volta è la verità!!!  :Very Happy:  )

Ieri sera cercando un po su google mi sono imbattuto in questo 

riporto il pezzo importante : *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Adesso potete usare Mandrake come una specie di LiveCD.. con la differenza che siete connessi ad internet e che potete giocare a quello che volete (risorse permettendo hehe =). E ora seguite la guida di Gentoo all'installazione.. partite da qui se avete un altro computer che vi faccia da router per l'installazione.
> 
> Compilate un nuovo Kernel come avete fatto prima, potete usare anche lo stesso di Mandrake, se vi va (e se proprio ci tenete! Vi consiglio di compilarne uno nuovo come avete fatto prima, magari senza supporto per devfsd in favore di emerge udev..). Emergete ppp, linux-atm e libusb
> ...

 

bene io quella use flag non ce l'avevo attiva come posso rimediare????

----------

## crisandbea

 *Slayer86 wrote:*   

> forse ho scovato il problema...(lo so che rileggendo la discussione questa cosa l'ho già detta 4 o 5 volte però fore questa volta è la verità!!!  )
> 
> Ieri sera cercando un po su google mi sono imbattuto in questo 
> 
> riporto il pezzo importante : *Quote:*   
> ...

 

inseriscila in 

```
/etc/make.conf
```

   e dai 

```
emerge -avDuN world
```

  o semplicemente  

```
emerge -avN ppp linux-atm libusb
```

nb:che versione di driver usi della dell??

ciao

----------

## Slayer86

uso hsfmodem-7.60.00.18oem ora provo subito la procedura di recupero!!! grazie mille se funziona sono a cavallo!!!

----------

## crisandbea

 *Slayer86 wrote:*   

> uso hsfmodem-7.60.00.18oem ora provo subito la procedura di recupero!!! grazie mille se funziona sono a cavallo!!!

 

ho appena provato i tuoi driver, e senza la flag use atm, mi funge senza problemi.  basta solo configurare il tutto seguendo il file di installazione presente 

nel archivio dei driver.     

nb: non uso nemmeno wvdial, ma kppp  che mi viene più comodo, ma funge anche wvdial.

```

cristian@tuxelpibe ~ $ sudo wvdialconf

Scanning your serial ports for a modem.

Modem Port Scan<*1>: Scanning ttySHSF0 first, /dev/modem is a link to it.

ttySHSF0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- OK

ttySHSF0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 Z -- OK

ttySHSF0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 -- OK

ttySHSF0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 -- OK

ttySHSF0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 -- OK

ttySHSF0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0 -- OK

ttySHSF0<*1>: Modem Identifier: ATI -- 56000

ttySHSF0<*1>: Speed 4800: AT -- OK

ttySHSF0<*1>: Speed 9600: AT -- OK

ttySHSF0<*1>: Speed 19200: AT -- OK

ttySHSF0<*1>: Speed 38400: AT -- OK

ttySHSF0<*1>: Speed 57600: AT -- OK

ttySHSF0<*1>: Speed 115200: AT -- OK

ttySHSF0<*1>: Speed 230400: AT -- OK

ttySHSF0<*1>: Speed 460800: AT -- OK

ttySHSF0<*1>: Max speed is 460800; that should be safe.

ttySHSF0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0 -- OK

Modem Port Scan<*1>: SHSF2 SHSF3 SHSF4 SHSF5 SHSF6 SHSF7

Found a modem on /dev/ttySHSF0, using link /dev/modem in config.

Modem configuration written to /etc/wvdial.conf.

ttySHSF0<Info>: Speed 460800; init "ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0"

```

ciauz

----------

## Slayer86

il problema è proprio quello... prima dell'aggiornamento tutto funzionava alle perfezione bastava seguire le indicazioni per installare i dirver... ora facendolo, la scansine dei dispositivi va a buon fine e il modem viene riconosciuto solo che quando provo a connettermi sia con wvdia che con gnome-ppp (che usa wvdial uguale...) sia con lo script net.ppp0 la connessione parte fa l'inizializzazione del modem poi si ferma tutto wvdial mi dice segmentation fault, gnome-ppp mi dice che non può fermare wvdial e net.ppp0 non fa nulla!!!

Quindi secondo me non è un problema di driver ma è qualche cosa legata o a ppp o pure a livello ancora più basso ed è assolutamente legato all' update dell'altro giorno perchè prima funzionava!!! Maledetto il momento in cui ho pensato di fare l'aggiornamento!!!

----------

## crisandbea

 *Slayer86 wrote:*   

> il problema è proprio quello... prima dell'aggiornamento tutto funzionava alle perfezione bastava seguire le indicazioni per installare i dirver... ora facendolo, la scansine dei dispositivi va a buon fine e il modem viene riconosciuto solo che quando provo a connettermi sia con wvdia che con gnome-ppp (che usa wvdial uguale...) sia con lo script net.ppp0 la connessione parte fa l'inizializzazione del modem poi si ferma tutto wvdial mi dice segmentation fault, gnome-ppp mi dice che non può fermare wvdial e net.ppp0 non fa nulla!!!
> 
> Quindi secondo me non è un problema di driver ma è qualche cosa legata o a ppp o pure a livello ancora più basso ed è assolutamente legato all' update dell'altro giorno perchè prima funzionava!!! Maledetto il momento in cui ho pensato di fare l'aggiornamento!!!

 

beh a stò punto non ti resta che verificare cosa hai aggiornato l'altro giorno, per risalire alla causa dei tuoi mali.

ciauz

----------

## Slayer86

come faccio a sapere cos'ho aggiornato??? allora sono passto a testing e ha scaricato 400mb di sorgenti... particamente ha aggiornato tutto!!!

Lo so sono un coglione!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *Slayer86 wrote:*   

> come faccio a sapere cos'ho aggiornato??? allora sono passto a testing e ha scaricato 400mb di sorgenti... particamente ha aggiornato tutto!!!
> 
> Lo so sono un coglione!!! 

 

che esigenze avevi di passare a testing????  comunque essendo ora su una versione testing  è probabile avere problemucci del genere, prova a vedere se su bugzilla qualcun'altro ha avuto il tuo stesso problema.

ciauz

----------

## Slayer86

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *Slayer86 wrote:*   come faccio a sapere cos'ho aggiornato??? allora sono passto a testing e ha scaricato 400mb di sorgenti... particamente ha aggiornato tutto!!!
> 
> Lo so sono un coglione!!!  
> 
> che esigenze avevi di passare a testing???? 
> ...

 

bhe essenzialmente per avere i driver ati più aggiornati e cmq per avere le versioni un po più nuova di tutto il sistema... controllerò su bugzilla grazie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Slayer86

Mi aiutereste perfavore a capire se quello riportato qui può fare al caso mio... oppure come tornare ad una versione stabile ho visto che il gioco non vale la candela!!!

----------

